# New GW Brushes



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A post on Dakka drew my attention to this.


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...atId=cat1210002&rootCatGameStyle=paints-tools


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I actually approve, for once. Games Workshop has never really been competitive in the serious painting market, and putting brushes out that at least appear higher quality is always a step in the right direction. Looks like they finally realized that Privateer Press is making a vastly superior product in the brush department (although P3 paints are terrible due to how they're packaged.) Just looking at my brushes, the ones I paint with are all either Reaper or Privateer Press, and the ones I use for spreading glue on bases are GW.

I never understood why they did such a limited run of their Master Brush set, when there's such a huge market for high-quality brushes... these at least look like they're pure sable (synthetic and synthetic/sable blends tend to have a very artificial point look to them, and these don't), so that's a start. I do think it's kind of funny that they have a special brush for washing... it's the exact same size as their large brush, but with a longer fuller... 

As a side note, I've found that it's better not to have ten different brushes-- particularly those on the smaller end. I've got maybe four brushes of different types, and the smallest of them is a #1. Try as you might, the really fine detail brushes are so small that they're not going to keep their tip for very long, and you ultimately get the same tip on a larger brush like a #1, but it's easier to maintain. A flat #2 is a good drybrush, and is small enough that you can use it for stippling; and a #2 or #3 round is good for large areas and basecoating. I also keep a #4 flat around for drybrushing vehicles, but I don't use it very often. 

Out of what they're selling, there's no reason you'd ever need the medium drybrush, the wash brush, or the stippling brush, and you won't get much use out of the fine detail brush just because of its size.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow some of the brushes are cheaper! The biggest brush was £9.

MVL.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Finally, it looks like GW is going to get serious about producing some good brushes. I don't think people will need every brush in the set. The wash brush seems like a waste to me but maybe someone will use it. It is good to see GW finally catering to the painters of the hobby since I think they have been ignored for a long time but yet they are the ones that everyone loves to see. Go figure.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will be pleasantly surprised if they are truly high quality brushes. I would certainly consider picking some up if so.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool, if the quality is more like the old red brushes (or even better) rather than the blue then I will have to snap some of these up. No tankbrush though?


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Who knows, GW are into releasing 'waves' of stuff so perhaps there are more on the way, like the flat drybrushes... or how about... a Super-Heavy Tank Brush!

I've all the windsor/newton brush love I need.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard that they are using actual horse hair, which is a little higher quality than the current blue brushes.  Now if you have an old set of the red ones you'd know what i'm talking about.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

morfangdakka said:


> Finally, it looks like GW is going to get serious about producing some good brushes. I don't think people will need every brush in the set. The wash brush seems like a waste to me but maybe someone will use it. It is good to see GW finally catering to the painters of the hobby since I think they have been ignored for a long time but yet they are the ones that everyone loves to see. Go figure.


foundation paints? Washes? how to paint citadel minatures? are these not all painter related products?
golden daemon, local painting comps free painting lessons in every store


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not that they don't make painter-related products. It's that their products just aren't that good compared to what else is out there. Foundation paints are incredibly thick, and the washes are just pre-mixed things you can do yourself with any other paint.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Son of horus - what's wrong with the foundation paints being thick? It just means that once you water them down, they go even further.

Also, the way the washes dry is very different to the effect you get if you simply water paint down, to get the same effect as the washes you'd also need a wash medium, which is something I can't really be bothered to buy.

I've not seen a better wash on the market than the gw ones, I'd be interested to try out some alternatives if you have any suggestions though


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree with regards both the Foundation Paints and the Washes. I think they're both great products - I much prefer them to the Vallejo range I use to supplement my GW paints. 

I'll give these brushes a whirl as the latest batches of brushes I've had have been poor however - though _I'd_ be poor if I use the W&N Series 7 brushes lots recommend! :laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I just noticed the Wash and Stippling brushes...I prefer to keep each of my brushes for a particular task, and no overlap...if I could, I'd have one of each for each colour! (Seriously.) Also, I do in fact have one of the old red Fine Detail brushes left, it's lasted me around a decade, still as good as ever!  It's my favourite brush, by a long chalk. Be nice to have these new ones, nonetheless. They'll be in my local GW next month, so I'm going to pick a 'few' up then! Thanks for the info Jez.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be very curious to see some reviews for these brushes when folks can get some hands-on experience with them. If they are anywhere near the quality of the Citadel reds, then sign me up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I've got a set of the new ones on pre-order.

I'll let everyone know what I think of them when they arrive 

If they turn out to be shit, this might have to be my excuse to invest in some W&N brushes finally.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

These brushes aren't Horse hair, they are Kolinsky Sable. The same material used in W&N brushes. This adds to the promising factor of these new guys!!

Son of Horus. Foundations are supposed to be thick, it's got a higher pigment level than just their regular paints. Just gotta learn how to use them right. They are great, as are their washes!!


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

As I said i'd "heard" IE rumor but as to what the GW site says:

Fine detail brush: handmade, Kolinsky sable hair
Detail Brush: handmade, Kolinsky sable hair
Standard brush: handmade, Kolinsky sable hair
basecoat brush: handmade, Kolinsky sable hair
Large brush: handmade, Kolinsky sable hair
basecoat Brush: handmade, Kolinsky sable hair
Smal Drybrush: handmade, 60% dark ox hair; 40% nylon fibres
medium Drybrush: handmade, 60% dark ox hair; 40% nylon fibres
large Drybrush: handmade, 60% dark ox hair; 40% nylon fibres
Stippling brush: handmade, custom-cut nylon fibres.

I have a few nylon brushes, and the things are a pain to keep clean  Now the tell tail sign is how well they are made, which we won't find out until they are released.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Syph said:


> I'll give these brushes a whirl as the latest batches of brushes I've had have been poor however - though _I'd_ be poor if I use the W&N Series 7 brushes lots recommend! :laugh:


My most expensive W&N S7 cost me 15 bucks before shipping and it is my Size 3, if you shop around they are not that expensive but worth the cost, even if you only buy 2 or 3 of them.



exsulis said:


> As I said i'd "heard" IE rumor but as to what the GW site says:
> 
> Fine detail brush: handmade, Kolinsky sable hair
> Detail Brush: handmade, Kolinsky sable hair
> ...





> Citadel Paintbrushes are expertly made with the specific task of painting Citadel miniatures in mind.
> 
> This set contains one handmade Citadel Standard Brush.
> 
> ...


Ok this standard brush which is comparable to a size 0 or size 1 run for just over 5 dollars. That right there tells me that they are not high quality Kolinsky brushes. They are either female fur or at best a blend of the female and male fur to make the brush. The large brush which is 6.20 dollars would be over 10 times the cost if it was pure male Kolinsky fur. 

But hey I am also the guy who thinks that P3 and Reaper also make a low end brush as well. I will probably buy a couple and see how they go, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, it depends some brush makers use really good quality materials but shotty workmanship, where-as a few use less quality materials but put more into making a better brush. We don't know where GW is taking this but just think we only have to wait a month until we'll start seeing these in the hobby demos.


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Good to hear the prices are going down, seriously some of the brushes are insanely expensive. I don't really know much about brushes but it's good to hear that they could be of better quality. I started the hobby when the red brushes were going out, but i still have an old standard brush. TBH I would probably buy the big brush set just to know I had all of them. Annoying to not see the large square drybrush in there since I think that brush is amazing.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Series 7s are worth the cost. I own 000 to size 3 and would not trade them for any other brushes out there. I only wish they made then in flats and strippers.


----------

